# William Hefner Appling, Sr.



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One of the good guys passed away this past Friday. Some of you may know Hefner Appling Sr. of El Campo from saltwater fishing or from his Retamosa ranch near Cotulla.

Hefner taught me a lot about fishing and hunting and was one of the good guys to know and to be around.

I'm going to miss him but man I've got a lot of memories that will last me the rest of my life.

I'll think of him often and I'll smile.



TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that TH..sounds like a good man and a good friend..He'll still be with you in the blind...Walker


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RIP. I did not know him but you do not get serious about big Texas whitetail without hearing the name.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I never met him either but have heard of him. RIP


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Gods speed Sir.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

God Bless Him And Family.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss with your friend's passing. I just lost my best fishing and hunting buddy. He was only 56. Just remember the good times and the fact that if they were hunting and fishing they were enjoying life! Take care, continue on and realize that that is what he would want you to do-but remembering what he taught you and how he affected you and your life! You are a better person for having known him!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Definitely one of the good guys. And well known in Texas whitetail hunting circles. Will certainly be missed.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*yep a good person*

He and his family were always nice, I went to school with his granddughter and grandson in El Campo until I moved away when I was little. Ran into Hefner's duaghters at a K of C hunting contest in Brenham as they were showing off a few of his many bucks as a display for the contest.

Godspeed


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks for the post Martin. I had gotten the phone call on Friday.

Very sad day for both the hunting community and the bluewater/fishing community both.

Hefner was a great man, and like you, I learned a ton of stuff from him.

The picture you posted, heck, I remember that day like it was yesterday. I do actually believe that I heard the bullet hit, even though I was across the fence. lol Then the phone rang, telling me I needed to get over there ASAP, because the old man has a big one down.

The Appling's were truly pioneers in the "management" world starting years ago (many,many years ago)

Truly a sad day down here in the brush country.

thanks again for the post.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Capt. Forrest,

I spoke with Babe yesterday and he told me to tell you hello and that, "If you're fishing you ain't managing." 

TH


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

lol, just got off the phone with Babe a few minutes ago. He sounded like he was doing okay given the circumstances. We'll be sending something to St. Philips in memory of Hefner. Hard to believe actually.

Besides, haven't been fishing in a while since I sold the RFL, but the new boat should be ready Wednesday of this week. Only a couple days left to wait.

I'll give you a call in the middle of the week when things slow down around here.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

My condolences to the family Trout And Capt.Forrest


----------

